# Aurora Penguin questions



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm a big fan of the aurora figure kits, with an admitted eclectic preference to the DC Comics characters. I have been lucky enough to get both the original and re-sculpted Batmans as well as the original Robin. Last year I got a resin Wonder Woman, which looks to be great. 

There's a resin Penguin out there and I've been contemplating getting him. I originally held out on buying any resin kits in the hopes that PL would do more after the Marvel trilogy. 

My questions for those that are in the know about Oswald Cobblepot: what are your impressions of the kit? Size-wize, how does he compare to Batman and Robin? Is this a good looking kit? Is it fun? All things equal, would you have rather spent the time building Hulk? These questions are not in regard to resin, but rather the kit itself. 

My motivation for asking is that I haven't seen a heck of a lot of pictures of the built kit and I'm not super-impressed with what I'm seeing (not really a comics version of the character, is he supposed to look like Burgess Meredith?), perhaps due to paint jobs that don't wow me. It's an expensive kit and I really limit my purchases based on cost and space (on my shelf). On the pro side, this is really the hardest-to-find of all of the kits I am looking for and it would round out my Bat-collection.

Your thoughts, comments, and Bat-puns are welcomed enthusiastically.

deane


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

First of all, as far as scale - I would put The Penguin at about 1/10th scale. He's definitely not in the same scale as the Batman or Robin kits no matter what the guides may say. Secondly, because this kit was manufactured during Adam West-induced Batmania - there is a _definite_ resemblance to Burgess Meredith in the facial sculpt - but not so specific that Aurora could have been sued for it. Also, although this detail is rarely evident in built-up photos, the shirt and vest combo are sculpted exactly like the TV version - as if they were flocked with penguin feathers. The decals are especially elaborate for an Aurora figure kit (I'm assuming the repros come with decals - if not, CultTVman has them). As far as overall sculpting, detail, dynamics - it's certainly superior to the Aurora Batman IMHO (but then, _most_ Aurora sculpts are superior to the Batman sculpt). I love this kit because of it's rarity, and also because it represents the end of the Batman figure kit line for Aurora - they had more villians planned but Batmania un-mania'd rather quickly so The Riddler, Joker and Catwoman never got past the planning stages. For me, this is an essential kit - especially if you are a Silver Age Batman aficianado or an Aurora Pop Culture completist.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Cool! I will see if the site still has itfor sale. I thank you, El Zorro.

deane


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Deane

Haven't seen a good penguin yet?

Well, I couldn't pass that statement up.

Here's my Penguin from AURORA. Also, he is in the smaller scale of Spiderman & Cap America style. The Batman & Robin figure kits are much bigger.

http://sky.prohosting.com/geoffdgn/models/index.html

Geoff

ps-- I'm currently working on wonder woman


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a resin kit of the Penguin if you want it. I bought it when it was first released and never built it because I also bought a "build-up" and restored it instead. It doesn't have the decals though. The guy was suppose to send me some and never did. The Ultimate Computer - [email protected]


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi Geoff!

Well now, that's a blast of fresh air! I really like all of your builds, and I hadn't seen them before. Thanks for the great link! 

Do you have any close-up pics?

Your scale reference is also helpful. Thanks again, 

Deane


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

THRUSH Central said:


> I have a resin kit of the Penguin if you want it. I bought it when it was first released and never built it because I also bought a "build-up" and restored it instead. It doesn't have the decals though. The guy was suppose to send me some and never did. The Ultimate Computer - [email protected]


Wow, that's a very nice offer. I'll email and we'll talk. 

Deane


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Whoops. Something about your email address is not letting me write to you.

Diagnostic-code: smtp;550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, I have close ups of all them. I'll put them up for you when I get a chance.

Geoff


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Yep, I have close ups of all them. I'll put them up for you when I get a chance.
> 
> Geoff


Great! Thanks, Geoff.

deane


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

OOOOPPPS! My bad! Try [email protected]. Sorry!


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

You've got mail!

deane


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

If anyone needs the decals, I have a jpg of them at
http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/peng.jpg

Buc


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow.

I was writting away on the laptop this morning, when the mail lady knocked on the door and delivered a box.

To my thrill, inside was a beautiful Penguin model kit! It's gorgeous! I had never seen the kit close up before, so I was never aware of the neat details on the base and the attention to detail on Penguin's costume.

I want to thank THRUSH Central again for this fantastic kit. As soon as I finish my Batmobile pieces for the May 15th competition, this baby is going right to the top of the list (sorry, Hulk). 

Very best,

Deane


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Buc said:


> If anyone needs the decals, I have a jpg of them at
> http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/peng.jpg
> 
> Buc


So do I. Alps printed and nice clean edges. Emaill me if you are interested.

Jeffrey Waclawski
JTGraphics


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Dean

Here's the other Penguin pics I said I'd put up for you:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=301

Good luck, let's see yours soon..

Geoff


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Those look great! Very helpful.

Tonight, I watched a little bit of the "Batman" movie to get me in the mood:

"Somedays you just can't get rid of a bomb!"

So true, Caped Crusader, so true...


deane


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

As I said when we spoke, let's share the wealth with each other. I'm sure all of us older "die-hards" have more kits than we could ever build in this lifetime. Let's start giving instead of taking when we are able. Nuff said.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Very cool looking model. One day, I hope to get one too!

- Cappy D


----------

